# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  الافلاس في القانون التجاري كاملا

## شمس الدين

المقدمة
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أصحابه أجمعين :- 
فان المعاملات التجارية هي روح الاقتصاد في كل زمان ومكان لأنها تعمل على تداول رأس المال فى المجتمع .
مما يساعد على النمو الاقتصادي وازدهار الحياة الاجتماعية والمعاملات التجارية كما يكون فيها الربح الوفير فالتاجر فى حياته التجارية قد يتعرض إلى هزات مالية كبيرة لا يقوى معها على القيام بواجباته التجارية ولا يستطيع الوفاء بالديون التي تحملها تجاه الآخرين مما يؤثر في حياته التجارية ويتعرض إلى شهر إفلاسه 0
فإذا تم شهر إفلاس التاجر فان هذا الأمر يتطلب اتخاذ إجراءات معينه فيها حصر أموال المفلس ووضع الأختام عليها حتى لا يقوم المفلس بالتلاعب بحقوق الدائنين وينوب أمين التفليسة عن المفلس في إدارة أمواله. ويكون على الدائنين بعد شهر الإفلاس أن يتقدموا بديونهم حتى يتم تحقيقها حتى يستطيعوا الحصول على ديونهم 0
وقد يكون المفلس قبل شهر إفلاسه قام بإبرام عقود مع الآخرين فان هذه العقود قد تكون سارية في مواجهة الدائنين وقد يتم فسخ البعض الآخر فيها 0
وقد يكون لبعض الدائنين حق استرداد البضائع التي لم يقم المفلس بدفع ثمنها وإذا لم تكفى أموال التفليسة للوفاء بالديون يتم قفلها لعدم كفاية أموالها 0 
ونظرا لأهمية هذه الإجراءات فسوف نتناولها إن شاء الله تعالى هذا البحث من خلال الخطة التالية :-

( 1 ) 

خطة البحث:-
المبحث الأول :-
حصر أموال المفلس وادارتها0
المطلب الأول :
حصر أموال المفلس0
المطلب الثاني :
إدارة أموال المفلس0
المبحث الثاني :-
تحقيق الديون وتأيديها. 
المطلب الأول :
تقديم الديون 0
المطلب الثاني :
تحقيق الديون0
المطلب الثالث :
النتائج التي يسفر عنها التحقيق0
المبحث الثالث :-الحقوق التي يحتج بها في مواجهة الدائنين 0
المطلب الأول: فسخ العقود المتبادلة 0
المطلب الثاني : حق الاسترداد0
المطلب الثالث: قفل التفليسة لعدم كفاية أموالها.
الخاتمة :- سوف تستعرض أهم النتائج التي توصلت إليها من خلال هذا البحث0
( 2 )

المبحث الأول :- 
حصر أموال المفلس وإدارتها 0
بعد صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس فإنه يترتب على ذلك غل يد المفلس عن إدارة أمواله أو التصرف فيها حفاظا على حقوق الدائنين 0
لذا يتطلب الأمر حصر أموال المفلس ووضع الأختام عليها وتسليمها إلى وكيل التفليسة حتى لا يتصرف المفلس فيها فإذا تم جرد أموال المفلس يتم تحرير ميزانيته وتقفل دفاتره ثم تبدأ أعمال الإدارة باتخاذ الإجراءات التحفظية وتحصيل الديون ومباشرة الدعاوى والصلح بالنسبة لحقوق المفلس قبل الغير 0
وقد يتطلب الأمر أيضا الاستمرار في تجارة المفلس أو صناعته وذلك لمصلحة الدائنين و المفلس ذاته 0
ولقد أوجب القانون أيضا إيداع كل المبالغ التي يحصلها وكيل التفليسة في الخزينة العامة .
وسوف نتناول هذا المبحث ف مطلبين 
الأول : حصر أموال المفلس 0
الثاني : إدارة أموال المفلس0 





( 3) 

المطلب الأول :- حصر أموال المفلس 0
بصدور حكم إشهار الإفلاس تغل يد المفلس عن إدارة أمواله وتوضع تحت يد أمين التفليسة 0
وغرض الشارع من تقريره رفع يد المدين المفلس عن إدارة أمواله أنا يحول بينه وبين ما عسى أن يقوم به من الأعمال والتصرفات التي قد تنقض أمواله ضمان الدائنين 0
ويتبين من هذا أنه ينزل بالمدين المفلس ضرب من ضروب عدم الأهلية هذا ينصب فقط على حرمان المدين المفلس من القيام بالأعمال التي يجريها اضطرارا بالدائنين كالبيع والإجارة والرهن التأميني وحقوق الارتفاق وغيرها ( 1 )
ويتطلب انتقال إدارة أموال المفلس إلى أمين التفليسة بعض الإجراءات تتمثل في وضع الأختام على أموال المفلس وجردها وإقفال الدفاتر التجارية ووضع الأختام عليها 0
أولا : وضع الأختام 0
يتطلب نظام الإفلاس المحافظة على أموال المفلس من الضياع والتهرب ، فيقوم قاضى التفليسة فور صدور الحكم بإشهار الإفلاس بوضع الأختام على جميع المحال التجارية للمفلس ومكاتبه وخزائنه وأوراقه ومنقولاته فإذا كان للمفلس محال تجاريه أو أموال خارج دائرة المحكمة التي أشهرت الإفلاس فعلى قاضى التفليسة إبلاغ كل محكمة يوجد في دائرتها مال للمفلس ليتولى وضع الأختام على هذا المال 0
ويجوز لقاضى التفليسة عند الاقتضاء الإستعانة بأحد مأمورى الحكومة0 
-----------------------------------------------
( 1 ) محاضرات في الأوراق التجارية د / محمد كامل أمين

( 4 )
أو أحد موظفيها لوضع الأختام على أموال المفلس ويحرر محضر بوضع الأختام يوقعه من قام بهذا الإجراء ويسلم لقاضى التفليسة إذا لم يقم بهذا الإجراء بنفسه وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 633 من قانون التجارة الجديد0
وقد استقرت محكمة النقض على أنه (لما كانت الغاية من وضع الأختام على أموال المفلس بناء على أمر المحكمة فى الحكم الصادر بشهر إفلاسه أو قرار التفليسة بعد ذلك.
هو المنع من تهريبها اضطرارا بحقوق الدائنين تمهيدا لجردها وإدارتها بمعرفة السنديك فإن إشهار إفلاس المدين بسبب تجارته الخاصة وإن كان يجيز وضع الأختام على الأشياء التي يتجر فيها شخصيا إلا أنه لا يجيز وضعها على المحال التي يشترك في ملكيتها مع آخرين )
نقض الطعن رقم 218 س 56 ق جلسة 7 / 2 / 1994 ( 1 )
ولم يحدد القانون الشخصي الذي يناط به وضع الأختام على أموال التفليسة ولكنا نرى من سياق النصوص أن مأمور التفليسة هو الذي يتولى تنفيذ قرار المحكمة الخاص بوضع الأختام على أموال التفليسة أو رفعها ويكون له عند الاقتضاء أن يستعين في أداء هذا الواجب بغيره من مأمورى الضبط ومعاونيهم 0
ويكون جميع أعمالهم في هذا تحت رقابته و إشرافه ويجب وضع الأختام فور صدور قرار المحكمة بذلك دون إبطاء ( 2 )0 
استثناء بعض الأموال والحقوق التى لا يشملها غل اليد :- 
1- الاموال التى لا يجوز الحجز عليها قانونا لانها لا تدخل فى الضمان العام للدانين . ومثلها الفراش والثياب والمؤكلات اللازمة للمدين وعائلته والاجور والمرتبات(م 305 وما بعدها من قانون المرافعات ) وكذلك الاعانة التى تقرر للمفلس م 592/2 ت
------------------------------------------------
1 – أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد فى الإفلاس د / فايز نعيم ص 224 ، 225 0 
2 – القانون التجارى عمليات المصارف – الإفلاس د / أحمد محمد محزر ص 493 ، 494 
( 5 )
2- الموال المملوكة لغير المفلس م592 فقرة 2 ت كاموال زوجته واموال ما هو مشمول بولايته او وصايته ومقابل وفاء الكمبيالة التى قام بسحبها اذ يعتبر ملكا للحامل 
(م 404 تجارى ) 
3- الحقوق المتعلقة لشخص المفلس او باحواله الشخصية (م 592 /2 تجارى ) كالزواج ، والطلاق، والولاية على اموال اولاده القصر.
4- التعويضات التي تستحق للمستفيد فى عقد تامين صحيح ابرمه المفلس قبل صدور حكم الافلاس (م 592/2 د ) اذ ان للمستفيد من هذا التامين حقا مباشرا يستمده من عقد التامين دون ان يمر بذمة المفلس تطبيقا لقواعد الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير.(1)
ثانيا : رفع الأختام :- 
عندما يشرع أمين التفليسة في جرد أموال المفلس يطلب من قاضى التفليسة أن يأمر برفع الأختام عن أموال المفلس 0 ويجب أن يبدأ رفع الأختام والجرد خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدور الحكم بإشهار الإفلاس لتحقيق السرعة في تصفية أموال المفلس 
وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 636 من قانون التجارة الجديد 0 ( 3 )








-----------------------------------------------------------------
1- الوراق التجارية والافلاس د . حماد مصطفى عزب ، د . احمد بركات ص 199.
3 – أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد في الإفلاس ص 227 د / فايز نعيم 0
( 6 )
ثالثا : جرد أموال المفلس :- 
فى خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدور الحكم بإشهار الإفلاس يبدأ رفع الأختام عن أموال المفلس للشرع فى جردها0 ويتم الجرد بحضور قاضى التفليسة أو من ينتدبه لذلك وأمين التفليسة وكاتب المحكمة ويجب إخطار المفلس بوقت الجرد ويجوز له حضور لجنة الجرد وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 637 / 1 من قانون التجارة الجديد 0
وتحرر قائمة الجرد من نسختين موقعتين من لجنة الجرد التي تضم قاضى التفليسة أو من ينتدبه و أمين التفليسة وكاتب المحكمة 0 وتسلم إحدى النسختين لإيداعها المحكمة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة وتبقى الأخرى لدى أمين التفليسة0 
ويذكر في قائمة الجرد جميع أموال المفلس سواء منها التي لم توضع عليها أختام أو التي رفعت عنها0
ولأمين التفليسة الاستعانة بمن يشاء من أهل الخبرة في تحرير قائمة الجرد أو تقويم الأشياء وذلك طبقا للمادة 637 من قانون التجارة الجديد 0 
أما إذا أشهر إفلاس التاجر بعد وفاته ولم تحرر قائمة جرد بمناسبة الوفاة 0 أو إذا توفى التاجر بعد صدور حكم إشهار الإفلاس ولكن قبل الشروع في تحرير قائمة الجرد أو قبل تمام قائمة الجرد .وجب تحرير القائمة فور صدور حكم إشهار الإفلاس أو الاستمرار في تحريرها بنفس الطريقة التي تحرر بها لو أن التاجر أشهر إفلاسه وهو على قيد الحياة ولكن بحضور ورثة المفلس أو بعد إخطارهم بالحضور وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 638 من قانون التجارة الجديد 0
وبعد إتمام عملة الجرد يقوم أمين التفليسة باستلام أموال المفلس ودفاتره التجارية ويوقع بالاستلام في نهاية قائمة الجرد وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 639 من قانون التجارة الجديد ( 1 )0

-----------------------------------------------------------------
1- المصدر السابق ص 227 - 228 0


( 7 )
تسليم الدفاتر التجارية :- 
تعتبر الدفاتر التجارية الأداة التي يستعين بها أمين التفليسة في إعداد الموازنة 0ولذلك أوجب المشرع تسليمها لأمين التفليسة عقب إجراء الجرد 0
وذلك حتى يطمئن قاضى التفليسة إلى عدم إضافة أي قيود في هذه الدفاتر فإنه يقوم بإقفالها قبل تسليمها لأمين التفليسة 0
ويجب أن يكون هذا الإقفال في جلسة يحضرها المفلس نفسه 0 فإذا لم يحضر المفلس في الجلسة المحددة لإقفال الدفاتر التجارية وجب دعوته إلي جلسة أخرى خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ الإخطار 0 
فإذا لم يحضر يقوم قاضى التفليسة بإقفال الدفاتر التجارية في غير حضوره ويتم تسليمها لأمين التفليسة حتى لا يتم عرقلة سير إجراءات التفليسة 0
ولا يجوز الإنابة عن المفلس في حضور جلسة قفل الدفاتر التجارية إلا للأسباب التي يقبلها قاضى التفليسة وذلك كله طبقا لنص المادة رقم 640 من قانون التجارة الجديد ( 1 )
رابعا : وضع الميزانية :- 
إذا كان إشهار الإفلاس بناءا على طلب المفلس نفسه فإنه يقدم ميزانيته قبل الحكم بشهر الإفلاس أما إذا كان إشهار الإفلاس بناء على طلب الدائنين فإن المفلس يلتزم بأن يقدم ميزانيته قبل شهر الإفلاس أو بعده (2)
وإذا لم يكن المفلس قد قدم الميزانية ، وجب على أمين التفليسة أن يقوم بعلمها وإيداعها قلم كتاب المحكمة ويتسلم أمين التفليسة الرسائل الواردة باسم المفلس والمتعلقة
بأشغاله ولأمين التفليسة فضها والاحتفاظ بها 0 وللمفلس الاضطلاع عليها ( م / 649 ت ) ( 3 ) ويقوم وكيل التفليسة بوضع ميزانية المفلس فورا 0
------------------------------------------------1،2- المرجع السابق ص228 
3-القانون التجاري الجديد د/ حمدالله محمد حمدالله ص298 
( 8 )
في حالة إذا لم يكن المدين لم يودعها قلم كتاب المحكمة ويستعين وكيل التفليسة في وضع الميزانية بالدفاتر والمستندات الحسابية والأوراق والمعلومات التي يحصل عليها 0
وبعد الانتهاء من وضعها يجب إيداعها بقلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة ( 1 )
وفضلا عن ذلك يجب على أمين التفليسة أن يقدم إلى قاضى التفليسة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ إخطاره بالتعيين تقريرا عن أسباب الإفلاس وحالة التفليسة الظاهرةوظروفها0
ويجوز لقاضى التفليسة تعيين ميعاد آخر لتقديم هذا التقرير 0 وعلى القاضي إحالة التقرير مع ملاحظاته إلى النيابة العامة 0 كما يجب على أمين التفليسة أن يقدم إلى قاضي التفليسة تقرير عن حالة التفليسة في مواعيد دورية يحددها القاضي (م 649 1/2 ت ) ( 2 )










1- القانون التجارى د / أحمد محرز ص 497.
2- د / حمد الله محمد المرجع السابق ص 298 0 

( 9 )
المطلب الثاني : إدارة أموال التفليسة :- 
أولا : مهمة أمين التفليسة :-
تنحصر مهمة أمين التفليسة بعد تسلم أموال المفلس في المحافظة عليها والقيام بأعمال الإدارة العادية حتى يتخذ الدائنون قرارا في مصير التفليسة 0 ( 1 )
فإنه بمجرد صدور حكم الإفلاس تغل يد المدين المفلس في التصرف في جميع أمواله الحالة والأموال التي تؤول إليه وهو في حالة الإفلاس ويحل وكيل الدائنين محله في إدارة هذه الأموال ( 2 )
وقد قضى ( الحكم بإشهار الإفلاس 0 أثره 0 غل يد المدين المفلس عن إدارة أمواله أو التصرف فيها 0 فقد فقد أهليته في التقاضي بشأنها ويحل محله في تلك الأمور وكيل الدائنين وعدم زوال صفته إلا بانتهاء التفليسة)
الطعن رقم 2181 / 54 ق – جلسة 11 / 6 / 1989 ( 3 )
فوكيل التفليسة يقوم مقام المفلس في إدارة أمواله وعليه أن يتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإدارة أموال المفلس والمحافظة عليها 0
ثانيا : الأعمال التحفظية :-
يجب علي أمين التفليسة من وقت استلامه أموال المفلس أن يقوم بجميع الأعمال اللازمة لصيانة حقوق المفلس تجاه مدينيه وذلك طبقا لنص المادة رقم 642 من قانون التجارة الجديد 0( 4 )
------------------------------------------------
1- أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د / فايز نعيم ص 229 0
2- تصرفات المفلس خلال فترة الريبه د / عبد الرحمن عبد الله ص 62 ، 63 
3 – المستحدث في القضاء التجاري المستشار / معوض عبد التواب ص 93 0
4- أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د / فايز نعيم ص 229 0

( 10 )
فيقوم أمين التفليسة بجميع الأعمال اللازمة للمحافظة على حقوق المفلس لدى الغير 0 ويطالب بهذه الحقوق ويستوفيها 0 وقيام أمين التفليسة بهذه الأعمال ليس علي سبيل الجواز بل علي وجه الإلزام والوجوب 0
وترتيبا كل ما سبق أنه إذا تراخي أمين التفليسة عن القيام بعمل أو إجراء 0 كان من الواجب عليه القيام به أو قام به بعد فوات الميعاد 0 عد مقصرا في أداء مهمته ومسؤلا عن الأضرار الناتجة عن هذا التقصير 0 ( 1 )
والأعمال التحفظية التي يلتزم بها أمين التفليسة باتخاذها متعددة منها قطع التقادم بالنسبة للديون التي للمفلس علي الغير 0 وتوقيع الحجز التحفظي علي مديني المفلس وتحرير الاحتجاج بعدم الوفاء والطعن في الأحكام الصادرة ضد المفلس وكذلك يجب علي أمين التفليسة قيد ما للمفلس من حقوق عينية كالرهون الواقعة علي عقارات مدينه إذا لم يكن المفلس قد أجرى هذا القيد.
وتحقيقا للرقابة التي يباشرها قاضى التفليسة على إدارتها يلتزم أمين التفليسة بإعداد تقرير عن حالة التفليسة مرة على الأقل كل ثلاثة أشهر وتقديمه لقاضى التفليسة ( 2 )
ثالثا:- تحصيل حقوق المفلس:-
من صدر حكم شهر الإفلاس امتنع عن المفلس استيفاء الحقوق التي له لدى الغير وتعين حصول الوفاء بها إلى السنديك 0 فإذا وفى المدين بشيء منها إلى المفلس كان وفاءه باطل والقاعدة أن من يدفع خطأ يدفع مرتين ( 3 ) 

------------------------------------------------
1 – أحكام الإفلاس فى ظل قانون التجارة الجديد د / حسين الماحى ص 261
2- أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د/ فايز نعيم ص 229- 230
3-الإفلاس والصلح الواقي منه د/ على حسن يونس ص 286-287 
( 11 )
فيجب على أمين التفليسة تحصيل ديون المفلس سواء كانت ثابتة في سندات عادية أو في أوراق تجارية فضلا على تحصيل أرباح الأسهم وحصص التأسيس وفوائد السندات أو استرداد قيمتها الاسمية إذا كان لذلك مقتضى 0 كما يجب عليه تقديم الكمبيالات والشيكات للقبول لاقتناص توقيع المسحوب عليه بالقبول لزيادة ضمانات الوفاء بها ( 1 
لذلك أجازت المادة رقم 635 من قانون التجارة الجديد لقاضى التفليسة أن يأمر بعدم بوضع الأختام على الأوراق التجارية ذات الاستحقاق القريب أو التي تستلزم إجراءات احتياطية وأن تسلم مباشرة إلى أمين التفليسة ( 2 ).
رابعا : بيع أموال التفليسة :- 
الأصل أن وكلاء التفليسة لا يبيعون شيئا من أموال المفلس بل يجب عليهم المحافظة عليها حتى يردوها إليه في حالة انتهاء التفليسة بصلح ولكن المشرع أجاز لوكلاء التفليسة بيع المنقولات والبضائع في بعض الحالات ( 3 ) فنص المادة رقم 643 / 1 من قانون التجارة الجديد على أن:-
1 –لا يجوز بيع أموال التفليسة خلال فترة الإجراءات التمهيدية ومع ذلك يجوز لقاضي التفليسة بناءا على طلب أمينها أن يأذن ببيع الأشياء القابلة لتلف سريع أو لنقص عاجل في القيمة 0 أو التي تقتضي صيانتها مصاريف باهظة 0 كما يجوز الإذن ببيع أموال التفليسة إذا كان البيع لازما للحصول علي نقود للصرف على شئونها 0 أو كان البيع يحقق نفعا مؤكدا للدائنين أو للمفلس ولا يجوز الإذن بالبيع في الحالة الأخيرة إلا بعد إخطار المفلس بالبيع وسماع أقوالة0

1- القانون التجارى -الإفلاس د/ حسنى المصري ص 433
2-أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د/ فايز نعيم ص 230
3-القانون التجارى د/احمد محرز ص499 
( 12 )
2- ويتم بيع المنقول بالكيفية التي يعينها قاضى التفليسة أما بيع العقار فيجب أن يتم طبقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون الرقعات الدينية والتجارية بشأن بيع عقارات المفلس 0
3– يجوز الطعن أمام المحكمة في القرار الصادر من قاضى التفليسة ببيع أموال المفلس خلال فترة الإجراءات التمهيدية 0 ( 1 )
وقد استقرت محكمة النقض علي أنه ( نصت المادة 395 من قانون التجارة علي أنه يجوز لمأمور التفليسة أن يأذن لوكلاء الدائنين ببيع منقولات المفلس وبضائعه ومحالة التجارية )نقض الطعن رقم 611 / 46 ق جلسة 14 / 5 / 1979 ومتي أذن قاضي التفليسة ببيع أموال المفلس أثناء الإجراءات التمهيدية 0 فإذا كانت هذه الأموال عبارة عن منقولات حدد قاضى التفليسة كيفية بيعها إما بالتراضي وإما بالمزاد العلني أما إذا كانت عقارات فيجب أن تتم إجراءات البيع وفقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في التنفيذ علي العقار في قانون المرافعات وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 643 / 2 من قانون التجارة الجديد ( 2 )وعلي أي حال فان التسرع ببيع المنقولات أو العقارات أمر غير مرغوب فيه خلال هذه المرحلة إلا في الأحوال التي يقتضيها الصالح العام لجماعة الدائنين والمفلس كما لو كانت الأسعار تميل إلي الهبوط أو كانت البضاعة وشيكة التلف كالغذاء و الدواء 0أو كانت صيانة المنقول تستلزم نفقات باهظة أو الحاجة الملحة للنقود من أجل الإنفاق علي شئون التفليسة 0 ولسبب الرغبة في التأني في بيع أموال المفلس هو احتمال عقد الصلح مع المفلس فتعود إليه أمواله كاملة الأمر الذي يمكنه من مباشرة شروط الصلح 0 ( 3 )
----------------------------------------------
1- أحكام الإفلاس في قانون التجارة الجديد د / حسني الماحي ص 263 0 
2 – أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د / فايز نعيم ص 231
3- القانون التجاري د / أحمد محمد محرم ص 500 0 
( 13 )
خامسا :الدعاوى القضائية والصلح :-
الأصل أنه بصدور حكم إشهار الإفلاس فإن جميع الدعاوى والإجراءات القضائية يجب أن ترفع أو توجه إلي أمين التفليسة بوصفه ممثلا للمفلس و لجماعة الدائنين 0 ( 1 )
وأمين التفليسة يمثل المفلس أمام القضاء فيما يكون مرفوعا فيه أو عليه 0 حفاظا علي حقوقه ودفاعا عنها أمام القضاء 0 ويجوز لقاضى التفليسة بعد أخذ رأي المراقب وسماع أقوال المفلس أو إخطاره أن يأذن لأمين التفليسة بالصلح أو بقبول التحكيم في كل نزاع يتعلق بالتفليسة 0 ولو كان خاصا بحقوق أو دعاوى عقارية 0 ويلاحظ أن سلطة أمين التفليسة في أن ينهى النزاع صلحا أو أن يقبل إحالته إلي التحكيم أو بصفة عامة ينزل عن حق المفلس أو يقر بحق للغير عليه 0 مقيدة بالشروط التالية :-
1- استئذان قاضى التفليسة في الترخيص له في ذلك والأمر جوازي للقاضي 0 بعد أخذ رأى المراقب وسماع أقوال المفلس أو إخطاره 0 
2- أن يكون الحق محل النزاع متعلقا بالتفليسة 0 
3- إذا كان النزاع غير معين القيمة 0 أو كانت تزيد علي خمسة آلاف جنيه 0 فلا يكون الصلح أو قبول التحكيم نافذا إلا بعد تصديق قاضي التفليسة علي شروطه ويدعى المفلس إلي الحضور عند التصديق ويسمع قاضي التفليسة أقواله إذا حضر 0 وإذا اعترض المفلس لا يكون لاعتراضه أي أثر 0 ويجوز الطعن علي قرار قاضي التفليسة إذا صدر برفض التصديق علي شروط الصلح أو التحكيم ( 2 )



-------------------------------------------------------------------
1 – أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د / فايز نعيم ص 232 0
2- أحكام الإفلاس د / حسين الماحى ص 262 0 
( 14 )
يعتبر من قبيل الصلح أو التحكيم التنازل عن حق متنازع عليه أو العدول عن الاستمرار في الدعوى أو الرضوخ بحكم صدر ضد التفليسة ولذلك أخضع المشرع هذه الأمور لنفس الأحكام التي وضعها للصلح أو التحكيم فلا يجوز لأمين التفليسة التنازل عن حق للمفلس أو الإضرار بحق للغير إلا بالشروط الخاصة بالصلح أو التحكيم ( 1 ) 
وقد نصت الفقرة الأولي من المادة رقم 741 علي أن الدعاوى المرفوعة من المدين وإجراءات التنفيذ التي باشرها تبقى سارية مع إدخال أمين الصلح فيها فلا يشمل الوقف هذه الدعاوى والإجراءات فليس هناك ما يبرر وقفها 0 فليس ثمة تأثير سلبي منها علي أموال المدين بل ستؤدى علي المحافظة علي أمواله وزيادتها مع مراعاة ما تنص عليه المادة 729 من أنه:-
إذا قدم إلي المحكمة طلب بشهر إفلاس المدين وطلب آخر بالصلح الواقي من الإفلاس فلا يجوز الفصل في طلب شهر الإفلاس إلا بعد الفصل في طلب الصلح ( 2 )
وأخيرا لا يجوز للسنديك قبول إحالة النزاع غلي التحكم بدلا من رفعه إلي القضاء المختص إلا باتباع إجراءات الصلح ومع ذلك إذا أبرم المدين عقدا صحيحا قبل شهر الإفلاس وأتفق فيه علي إحالة النزاع عند قيامه إلي التحكيم 0جاز للسنديك تنفيذ هذا الشرط بغير حاجه إلي اتباع الإجراءات المذكورة ( 3 )


------------------------------------------------
1- أحكام قانون التجارة د / فايز نعيم ص 232 0
2 موسوعة الفقه والقضاء المستشار محمد عزمي بكرى بند 621 ص 928 – 929 0
3- القانون التجاري المصري د / محسن شفيق ص 661

( 15 )
سادسا : الاستمرار في تجارة المفلس :- 
أجاز القانون الاستمرار في تجارة المفلس أو صناعته من أجل المزايا المتعددة الناجمة عن هذا الاستمرار سواء بالنسبة للمدين المفلس أو جماعة الدائنين حيث قرار إنهاء التفليسة بالتسوية القضائية أو الاتحاد ( 1 )وقد ينطوي الاستمرار في تجارة المفلس علي مزايا متعددة للمفلس والدائنين وتبدو مصلحة المفلس من ذلك في الحالة التي تنتهي فيها التفليسة بالصلح أو يمكنه استئناف نشاطه بسهولة 0( 2 ) 
وأما الدائنين فيغيرون من تجارة المفلس لأن الأرباح التي تغلها تضاف إلي أموال التفليسة التي يحصل تصفيتها وبيعها وتوزيع ثمنها عليهم في حالة الاتحاد ( 3 )
لكن يلزم للاستمرار في تجارة المفلس 0 متي كان المكان الذي يباشرها فيه مؤجرا أن يكون المفلس متمتعا بموجب نص في عقد الإيجار بحق التنازل عن الإيجار أو التأجير من الباطن ، فإذا لم يوجد هذا الحق فإن أذن مأمور التفليسة بالاستمرار في تجارة المفلس لا يكون حجة في مواجهة المؤجر فقد قضي بأن ( الإفلاس بمجردة لا يعتبر سببا لفسخ عقد الإيجار إلا أنه إذا كان المفلس هو المستأجر ولم يكن له حق التأجير من الباطن أو التنازل عن الإيجار فإن الإذن الذي يصدره مأمور التفليسة ليمكن وكيل الدائنين من الاستمرار في الإيجار ليس من شأنه أن يرتب انقاص حقوق المؤجر و لا يحول دون الأخير والمطالبة بفسخ عقد الإيجار الأصلي تطبيقا للقواعد العامة أو استنادا لشروط العقد 00000 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
1- القانون التجاري د / أحمد محمد محرز ص 501 0 2- الوجيز في القانون التجاري د / مصطفي كمال طه بند 811 ص 609 
3-القانون التجاري - الإفلاس د / حسني المصري ص 424 0

( 16 )
كما أن قرارات مأمور التفليسة ليست حجة غلي المؤجر في علاقته مع المفلس طالما انطوى عقد الإيجار الأصلي المبرم بينه وبين المفلس علي حظر إحلال آخر محل
المستأجر ( 1 )
ويشرف أمين التفليسة علي من يعين للإدارة وعليه أن يقدم تقريرا شهريا إلي قاضي التفليسة عن سير التجارة 
ويجوز للمفلس ولأمين التفليسة الطعن أمام المحكمة في قرار قاضي التفليسة برفض الإذن بالاستمرار في تشغيل المتجر ( م 645 / 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ت )
وفي حالة وفاة المفلس يقوم ورثته مقامه في إجراءات الإفلاس ولهم أن ينيبوا أحدهم ليمثلهم في ذلك 0 فإذا لم يتفقوا جاز لقاضي التفليسة بناءا علي طلب أمينها إنابة من يمثلهم ، وللقاضي في كل وقت عزل من أنيب وتعيين غيره ( م 646 ت ) ( 2 )

----------


## شمس الدين

1-القانون التجاري - الإفلاس د / حسني المصري ص 425-426 0
2 – القانون التجاري الجديد د / حمد الله محمد ص 300
( 17 )
سابعا : إيداع المبالغ المتحصلة للتفليسة :- 
من مهام أمين التفليسة تحصيل حقوق المفلس فيجب ألا تبقي المبالغ التي قام أمين التفليسة بتحصيلها لحساب التفليسة تحت يده خشية ضياعها أو تبديدها ولذلك يجب غلي أمين التفليسة إيداع المبالغ التي يحصلها لحساب التفليسة خزانة المحكمة أو أحد المصارف الذي يعينه قاضي التفليسة وذلك في نفس يوم التحصيل أو في أول يوم عمل تالي له 0 فإذا تأخر أمين التفليسة في إيداع هذه المبالغ يجوز لقاضي التفليسة أن يلزمه بدفع تعويض للتفليسة يقدره هو عادة يقدر علي أساس نسبة العائد طبقا لتعليمات البنك المركزى عن المدة التى تقع من تاريخ التحصيل وتاريخ الايداع كما يجب على امين التفليسة ان يثبت لقاضى التفليسة حصول هذا الايداع بان يقدم بيانا بالمبالغ التى تم ايداعها وذلك خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ الايداع وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 647 من قانون التجارة الجديد (1)
ولأحكام الرقابة على أمين التفليسة ألزمه المشرع في المادة 649 تجاري أن يقدم إلي قاضى التفليسة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ إخطاره بالتعين تقريرا عن أسباب الإفلاس وحالة التفليسة الظاهرة وظروفها ويجوز لقاضي التفليسة تعين ميعاد آخر لتقديم هذا التقرير.وعلى القاضي إحالة التقرير مع ملاحظاته إلى النيابة العامة كما يجب علي أمين التفليسة أن يقدم إلي قاضي التفليسة تقارير عن حالة التفليسة في مواعيد دورية يحددها القاضي ( 2) 0

-----------------------------------------------
1- احكام فانون التجارة الجديد د/ فايز نعيم ص 234،235 .
2- أحكام الإفلاس د/ حسين المصري ص 269- 270 . 

( 18)


المبحث الثاني : تحقيق الديون و تأيديها :-

من أهم إجراءات الإفلاس معرفة الحقوق التي على المفلس والتأكد من جديتها وحصرها باعتبارها الجانب السلبي لذمة المفلس ونظرا لارتياب المشرع في سلوك المفلس وخشية من الأضرار بدائنيه أو المحاباة لبعضهم لم يستند كثيرا من بيان هذا الجانب إلي ما يقرره المفلس ولا حتى إلي الديون التي تتضح من دفاتره التجارية أو من الميزانية التي قد لا تكون منتظمة أو ملفقة ( 1 ) 0 ونظرا لأهمية هذا الموضوع فسوف تتناول هذا البحث في ثلاثة مطالب 
الأول : تقديم الديون
الثاني : تحقيق الديون 
الثالث : النتائج التي يسفر عنها التحقيق 













1- القانون التجاري د / أحمد محرز ص 503 0 
( 19)
المطلب الأول : تقديم الديون :-
أولا : الديون التي تخضع للتقديم :-
يقصد بتقديم الديون ذلك الإجراء الذي رسمه المشرع لدخول الدائنين بديونهم في التفليسة وخضوعها لإجراء التحقيق ( 1 )0
فعلي جميع الدائنين ولو كانت ديونهم مصحوبة بتأمينات خاصة أو ثابتة بأحكام نهائية أن يسلموا أمين التفليسة عقب صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس مستندات ديونهم مصحوبة ببيان هذه الديون وتأمينها إن وجدت ومقدارها مقومة بالعملة الوطنية ، علي أساس الصرف المعلن لدي البنك المركزي بيعا أو إقفالا وتحويلا أو بنكنوت ، إذا لم يوجد سعر تحويلات يوم صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس 0 ويحرر أمين التفليسة إيصالا بتسليمه البيان ومستندات الدين 0ويجوز إرسال بيان المستندات بالبريد المسجل بعلم الوصول ( 2 ) وقد قضت محكمة النقض بأن ( تنص المادة رقم 786 من القانون المدني انه إذا أفلس المدين وجب علي الدائن أن يتقدم في التفليسة بالدين و إلا سقط حقه في الرجوع 0علي الكفيل أن يقدر ما أصاب هذا الأخير من ضرر بسبب إهمال هذا الدائن )ومفاد هذا النص أنه إذا أفلس المدين قبل حلول أجل الدين المكفول فإنه يتعين غلي الدائن أن يتقدم بحقه في تفليسة المدين ليحصل علي ما يمكنه الحصول عليه من حقه ثم يرجع بالباقي عند حلول الأجل علي الكفيل . طعن رقم 636 س 42 ق جلسة 11 / 1 / 1977 ( 3 )

1 - أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد في الإفلاس د / فايز نعيم ص 237
2 – القانون التجاري الجديد د / حمد الله محمد حمد الله ص 302 0
3 – أحكام فانون التجارة الجديد في الإفلاس د / فايز نعيم ص 237 0

ولكن لا تخضع لجميع الديون تلك التي تنشأ علي جماعة الدائنين مثل الديون الناتجة عن إدارة التفليسة 0 أو استمرار تجارة أو صناعة المفلس 0 إذ في هذه الحالة يتعين علي أصحابها مطالبة وكيل التفليسة بها بالطريق العادي كذلك لا يخضع لهذه الإجراءات الديون التي لا تكون نافذة في مواجهة جماعة الدائنين 0 مع بقائها صحيحة بين أصحابها وبين المفلس إذ يجب علي أصحابها انتظار انتهاء التفليسة ومطالبة المفلس شخصيا بها 0
ومن أمثلة هذه الديون تلك التي ترتبت في ذمة المفلس نتيجة تصرفاته خلال فترة الريبة أو بعد صدور حكم شهر الإفلاس 0
وكذلك يجب مراعاة مصلحة الخزينة العامة ( الحكومة ) باعتبارها خصما شريفا تحدد ديونها ومستحقاتها قبل المواطنين طبقا لنظم وقوانين ولوائح مقررة لا يخشى منها الإضرار بحقوق جماعة الدائنين .فضلا عن أهمية تحصيلها لتحقيق خطط الدولة وأهدافها القومية لذلك تقبل مؤقتا وبصفة دين عادى أو ممتاز حسب حالة الدين الديون الجنائيه ( الضرائب الرسوم ) والديون الجمركية 0 حتى ولو لم يكن تم ربط هذه الديون نهائيا 0 أو كان من الجائز الطعن في تقديرها أو تصحيحها ( 1 )
وجدير بالملاحظة :-
أن الالتزام بتقديم الديون يعم جميع الدائنين حتى أصحاب حقوق الرهن أو الاقتصاص أو الامتيازات الخاصة وعلة ذلك أن الأمر يتعلق بالتحضير لإنهاء التفليسة مما يستلزم بيع كل الأموال بما فيها الأموال محل هذه الحقوق العينية إذ قد يتبقى من قيمتها ما يسهم في سداد الديون العادية كما قد تعجز عن سداد ديون أصحاب هذه الحقوق ليكون متاحا لهم الدخول بما تبقي من ديونهم في قسمة الغرماء مع الدائنين العاديين ( 2 )

1- القانون التجاري د / أحمد محمد محرز ص 505 .
2- قانون المعاملات التجارية أ 0 د / مختار أحمد بريري ص 658 – 659 0
( 21 )
ثانيا : مواعيد التقديم :-
يلتزم الدائنون بتسليم مستندات ديونهم مصحوبة ببيان عنها عقب صدور حكم المصحوبة ببيان عنها عقب صدور حكم الإفلاس 0 ولما كان حكم إشهار الإفلاس يعتبر حجة علي جميع الدائنين 0 فقد ألزم المشرع أمين التفليسة بنشر حكم الإفلاس في صحيفة يومية تعينها المحكمة في حكم شهر الإفلاس وذلك طبقا لنص المادة رقم 564 / 3 من قانون التجارة الجديد 0 ولذلك يجب علي الدائنين الذين وردت ديونهم في ميزانية التفليسة أن يتقدموا بمستندات ديونهم خلال العشرة أيام التالية لنشر حكم شهر الإفلاس في الصحيفة التي عينتها المحكمة في شهر الإفلاس 0
فاذا وجد امين التفليسة ان الدائنين المدرج اسماؤهم فى الميزانية تاخروا عن تقديم المستندات ومرت عليهم عشرة ايام التالية لنشر حكم شهر الفلاس عليه ان ينشر فورا فى نفس الصحيفة اليومية التى نشر فيها حكم الافلاس دعوة للدائنين الى تقديم مستنداتهم مصحوبة بالبيان المشار اليه فى المادة 650 من قانون التجارة الجديد فاذا قام امين التفليسة بنشر الدعوة للدائنين لتقديم مستنداتهم فعليهم أن يتقدموا بهذه المستندات خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ نشر الدعوة في الصحف وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 651 / 2 من أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد وقد جعل المشرع هذا الميعاد يمتد أربعون يوما بالنسبة للدائنين المقيمين خارج مصر 0 في مقابل ذلك لم يضف المشرع ميعاد للمسافة ( 1 )
وإذا تراخي الدائن عن التقديم بدينه في المواعيد المقرره لا يشترك في التوزيعات الجارية ويجوز له المنازعة أمام قاضي التفليسة إلي أن ينتهي توزيع النقود علي الدائنين 0ولا يترتب علي هذه المنازعة وقف التوزيعات التي أمر بها قاضي التفليسة 0 

1 – أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د / فايز نعيم ص 238 – 239 
( 22 ) 
ومع ذلك يجوز للدائن المذكور الإشتراك في التوزيعات الجديدة بالمبالغ التي يقدرها قاضي التفليسة تقديرا مؤقتا وتحفظ له حصته إلي حين الفصل في المنازعة فإذا ثبت دينه لا يجوز له المطالبة بحصص التوزيع التي تمت من قبل وإنما يجوز له أن يأخذ من المبالغ الباقية دون توزيع أنصبة دينه التي كان يستحقها لو أنه اشترك في التوزيعات السابقة 0
وإن تراخي الدائن إلي ما بعد رفض الصلح وقيام الإتحاد بين الدائنين تعين عليه الحصول علي حكم نهائي بدينه من المحكمة المختصة 0 ثم تنفيذه بطريق المعارضة في كل توزيع جديد 0 فإن تراخي الدائن عن التقديم بدينه إلي ما بعد قفل التفليسة بالصلح أو بانتهاء 
التوزيعات في حالة الاتحاد فليس أمامه سوى مطالبة المفلس بدينه طبقا للقواعد العامة (1) 
ثالثا : آثار التقديم وطبيعته القانونية 0
إذا قام الدائن بالتقديم بدينه طبقا للإجراءات القانونية يكون له الحق في الاشتراك في إجراءات تحقيق الديون والمنازعة في صحة ديون الآخرين 0 وفي التصويت علي الحل النهائي للتفليسة 0 والاشتراك في التوزيعات في حالة قيام الاتحاد 0
والتقدم يعتبر في طبيعته القانونية بمثابة مطالبة قضائية يترتب عليه قطع التقادم وسريان الفوائد وبالجملة كل الآثار التي ترتبت علي رفع الدعاوى ( 2 )0 



1 – القانون التجاري - الجزء الثاني د / السيد محمد اليماني ص 463 – 464 
2 – القانون التجاري د / أحمد محرز ص 506 


( 23 ) 
المطلب الثانى: تحقيق الديون:-
يبدأ تحقيق الديون بعد انتهاء ميعاد التقديم بمعرفة امين التفليسة ومعاونه المراقب وحضور المفلس او بعد اخطاره بالحضور . فيعرض امين التفليسة كل دين مقدم علي انفراد مع سنده للمناقشة التى تنتهى بقبوله او المنازعة فيه ( 1 )
وتحقيق الديون يعنى التثبت من صحة هذه الديون وفقا للمستندات المؤيدة لها والموجودة لدي أمين التفليسة ويجري تحقيق الديون بمعرفة أمين التفليسة طبقا لنص المادة 652 / 1 من قانون التجارة الجديد بمعاونة مراقب التفليسة وبحضور المفلس فإذا أخطر المفلس بالحضور ولم يحضر يستطيع أمين التفليسة أن يجري تحقيق الديون في غيبته ( 2 ) فلابد من التحقق من صحة الديون التي قدمها الدائنون لذلك فإنه بعد تجميع المستندات والكشوف وانقضاء ميعاد التقديم 0 يلزم أمين التفليسة 0 بعد الاتفاق مع قاضي التفليسة بدعوة الدائنين للاجتماع في جمعية عمومية لتقديم الديون للتحقيق في الزمان والمكان المحددين في الدعوة أو الإخطار الخاص بوجوب التقدم بالديون ( 3 ) فإذا كان وكيل التفليسة دائنا للمفلس فإن تحقيق دينه يكون بمعرفة القاضي المنتدب نفسه دفعا للريب والشبهات وقد نص التقنين التجاري المصري صراحة علي ذلك م 291 ت مصري قديم 0 ( 4 ) والأصل أن تحقيق الديون يكون عن طريق رفع أمرها إلي القضاء ليفصل في شأنها بالقبول أو الرفض وهو ما يستغرق أمدا طويلا يؤدي إلي تعطيل إجراءات التفليسة ولذلك كان من المناسب ألا يسلك الدائنون طريق المحاكم في 
------------------------------------------------
1- القانون التجارى – الجزء الثانى د/ السيد محمد اليمانى ص462
2- أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د / فايز نعيم ص 239 0
3-القانون التجاري الجديد د / حمد الله محمد حمد الله ص 303 0
4 - القانون التجاري د / مصطفي كمال طه ص 564 0
(24 )
هذا الخصوص إلا عند اللزوم وفي ظل القانون السابق كان تقديم الديون مقدمه ضرورية لاجتماع الدائنين في جمعية أطلق عليها وصف جمعية تحقيق الديون وكان قصد المشرع من ذلك جعل الدائنين رقباء بعضهم علي بعض وترك لهم مهمة تحقيق ديونهم وقبولها أو رفضها 0واستهدافا لذلك 0 وجد المشرع في قانون التجارة الحالي 0 أن في الاعتماد علي جمعية الدائنين لتحقيق الديون إطالة لإجراءات التفليسة وتعقيدا لها ولذلك عهد المشرع بمهمة تحقيق الديون إلي أمين التفليسة وبحضور المفلس أو بعد إخطاره وبمعاونة مراقبيها الذين يمثلون الدائنين دون حاجة لاجتماع هؤلاء الآخرين في جمعية لتحقيق الديون 0 اكتفاء بمالهم من حق المنازعة في الدين (1).
فإذا نازع أمين التفليسة أو المدين المفلس في أحد الديون من حيث مقداره أو صحته أو أحد ضماناته أثناء تحقيقه وجب علي أمين التفليسة إخطار الدائنون فورا بهذه المنازعة حتى يتمكن هذا الدائن من إثبات دينه. 
ولذلك أعطي المشرع لهذا الدائن الحق في تقديم إيضاحات سواء كانت كتابية أو شفوية حول صحة أو مقدار دينه وذلك خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ استلامه لإخطار المنازعة في دينه وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 
652 / 2 من قانون التجارة الجديد 0
وإذا كانت جميع ديون الفلس تخضع للتحقيق فإن هناك بعض الديون لا تخضع للتحقيق استثناء وهي الديون المستحقة للحكومة بسبب الضرائب علي خلاف أنواعها وكذلك سندات القرض التي تصدرها الشركات التجارية علي وجه قانوني صحيح وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 652 / 3 من قانون التجارة الجديد ( 2 ) 
ويخرج من إطار التحقيق أيضا الديون التي تقع علي عاتق التفليسة إذ تعد بمثابة ديون
1- أحكام الإفلاس د / حسين الماحى ص 281 - 282 
2 – أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د / فايز نعيم ص 240 0
(25 )
علي جماعة الدائنين وليس علي المفلس نفسه 0 كأتعاب السنديك وأتعاب الخبراء المحامين ومصاريف بيع أموال المفلس وحفظها فمثل هذه الديون لا تدخل في التوزيعات لذلك فإنها لا تخضع لتحقيق بل يتم دفعها قبل إجراء التوزيع علي جماعة الدائنين 0 ويسري هذا الحكم علي الديون التي تكون غير نافذة في مواجهة هذه الجماعة بينما تكون صحيحة في العلاقة بين أصحابها وبين المفلس لذلك يجوز لأصحابها مطالبة المفلس بدفعها بعد انتهاء التفليسة ( 1 ) وبعد انتهاء أمين التفليسة من تحقيق الديون يودع الأمين قلم كتاب المحكمة قائمة بها تشتمل علي بيان بمستنداتها وأسباب المنازعة فيها إن وجدت وما يراه بشأن قبولها أو رفضها كما يودع كشفا بأسماء الدائنين الذين يدعون بأن لهم تأمينات خاصة علي أموال المفلس مبينا مقدار ديونهم ونوع تأمينها والأموال المقررة عليها ويجب أن يتم هذا الإيداع خلال ستين يوما علي الأكثر من تاريخ نشر الحكم بشهر الإفلاس.
ويجوز عند الاقتضاء إطالة الميعاد بفرار من قاضي التفليسة خلال ستة أيام من الإيداع أن ينشر في صحيفة يومية بيانا بحصوله ويرسل إلي المفلس وإلي كل دائن خلال هذا الميعاد نسخة من القائمة أو الكشف المذكورين مع بيان المبالغ التى يرى قبولها من كل مدين ويكون لكل مصلحة حق الإطلاع علي القائمة والكشف المودعين بقلم كتاب المحكمة ( 2 )وقد قضي ( بأن تحقيق الديون وتسويتها هو من خصائص وكيل الديانة الذي ندبته محكمة أول درحة لهذا الغرض محكمة استئناف القاهرة – الدائرة الثامنة التجارية .12/10 /1954 رقم 621 سنة 71 ق ( 3)

1 - القانون التجاري الجديد د / حمد الله محمد حمد الله ص 304 0
2 – أحكام الإفلاس د / حسين الماحي ص 283 - 284 
3– الإفلاس د / عبد الحميد الشواربى ص 258 0 
( 26 )
المطلب الثالث : النتائج التي يسفر عنها التحقيق :-
بعد أن ينتهي تحقيق الديون 0 لا يخرج الأمر عن أحد صور ثلاث :
الأول : أن يكون الدين مقبولا 0
الثاني : أن يكون الدين متنازعا فيه 0
الثالث : أن يرفض الدين نهائيا 0
أولا: الدين المقبول :-
يقبل الدين متي أظهر الفحص صحته وجديته فلم يناقض فيه أحد خلال تحقيقه 0 ويؤشر القبول علي ذات سند الدين بكتابة العبارة الآتية ( قبل في ديون تفليسة فلان مبلغ كذا في التاريخ الفلانى )
ويضع كلا من السنديك ومأمور التفليسة إمضاء علي هذا التأشير 0
ويكلف المفلس بالتوقيع إن كان حاضرا ( 1 )
وأراد المشرع الاستيتاق من صحة الدين فعمل علي إيقاظ ضمير الدائن الذي تحقق دينه فأوجب أن يؤيد الدين بعد إجراء التحقيق مباشرة 0 أو في خلال ثمانية أيام من حصوله أمام مأمور التفليسة ويقر بأن دينه المذكور حق وصحيح وإلا فيكون له نصيب في التوزيع حتى يحصل هذا التأييد ولاحتمال أن يكون الدائن بعيدا أو عارضه ما يمنعه من الحضور أجاز له القانون إجراء التأييد بواسطة وكيل عنه ( 2 )
ولا يعتبر قبول الدين في التفليسة تجديدا له لأن التجديد لا يفترض ويجب أن تتجه النية إلي أحداثه ( م 354 مدني ) وهو ما لا يقع عند القبول إذ لا يتضمن القبول إلا معنى الاعتراف بالدين بحالته ولا يدخل عليه شيئا جديدا 0 
1 - القانون التجاري المصري د / محسن شفيق ص 687 
2 - القانون التجاري د / أحمد محمد محرز ص 508 
( 27 )
ولذا يبقي الدين محتفظا بطبيعته وصفاته .وإذا كان الدين مصحوبا بكفالة ولم يقبل إلا جزءا منه فقط برئت زمت الكفيل بقدر الحزء الذي لم يقبل إذ لا تجوز الكفالة في مبلغ أكبر مما هو مستحق علي المدين م 780 مدني ( 1 ).
وقد يثار التساؤل هل يترتب علي التأييد اعتبار الدين ثابتا في ذمة المفلس 0 فلا يتسنى النزاع في الدين المقبول بعد ذلك .
فقد ذهبت بعض أحكام القضاء إلي أنه لا محل لمناقشة الديون المقبولة 0 لأن القبول عبارة عن اتفاق قضائي بين الدائن والجماعة والاتفاق قانون المتعاقدين 0 وأن إجازة المناقشة فيما تم تحقيقه من الديون بلا نهاية لتعسر الانتهاء من إجراءات التفليسة ولكن إذا كان الدائن قد استعمل طرقا احتياله ووسائل شابها التدليس أدت إلي عدم النزاع في الدين عند التحقيق 0
فإن ذلك يكون سببا لطلب بطلان هذا القبول وكذلك الأمر إذا حالت ظروف طارئة أو قوة قاهرة منعت وكيل التفليسة من الطعن في صحة الدين 0
ورأي بعض الفقهاء عكس ذلك لأن قبول الدين بعد تأييده لا يعتبر بأي حال 0 اتفاقا قضائيا أو حكما إنما هو مجرد اتفاق عادي بين الدائن من حهه تخضع لجميع أسباب البطلان كالغلط أو الغش أو التدليس وأن الذي يضع حدا للمناقشة في الديون هو إقفال محضر التحقيق ( 2 )
ويودع أمين التفليسة قلم كتاب المحكمة بعد الانتهاء من تحقيق الديون قائمة تشتمل علي بيان بمستنداتها 0

1 – القانون التجاري المصري د / محسن شفيق ص 688
2 – القانون التجاري د أحمد محمد محرز ص 509
( 28 )
ولكل ذي مصلحة الاطلاع علي القائمة والكشف المودع بقلم كتاب المحكمة م 653 / 1،2،3،4ت. 
ويجوز الطعن أمام المحكمة في القرار الصادر من قاضي التفليسة بقبول الدين أو رفضه وذلك خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدور القرار 0 إذا كانت قيمة الدين تزيد علي النصاب الانتهائى للمحكمة الجزئية ولا يترتب علي الطعن وقف إجراءات التفليسة إلا إذا أمرت المحكمة بوقفها 0ولا يجوز الطعن في حكم المحكمة برفض الدين نهائيا أو بقبوله مادة 656 / 1 ، 3 ت ( 1 )
ثانيا : الدين المتنازع فيه :-
إذا حصلت المنازعة في الدين أثناء النظر في تحقيقه وجب علي مأمور التفليسة أن يرفع هذه المنازعة إلي المحكمة المختصة 0 لتفصل فيه (2 )
فقد أعطت المادة 654 من قانون التجارة الجديد للمفلس والدائنين الذين وردت أسمائهم بقائمة الديون المدرجة بها وذلك خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ النشر في الصحف عن حصول الإيداع 0 كما يحق لأمين التفليسة الاعتراض علي بعض الديون بوصفه ممثلا لجميع ذوي الشأن في التفليسة بالرغم من عدم النص عليه في المادة المشار إليها وذلك في الحالة التي يتخذ فيها قاضي التفليسة قرارا بشأن أحد الديون علي خلاف ما اقترحه بشأن هذا الدين ويقدم الاعتراض إلي المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم بشهر الإفلاس .

1 – القانون التجاري الجديد د / حمد الله محمد حمد الله ص 306
2 – القانون التجاري د / أحمد محمد محرز ص 510

( 29 )
وتسلم المنازعة في الدين إلي قلم كتاب المحكمة أو ترسل إليه بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول أو ببرقية أو تلكس أو فاكس وعلي قلم كتاب المحكمة أن يحيل هذا الدين فورا إلي قاضي التفليسة للفصل فيها وذلك طبقا لنص المادة رقم 654 من قانون التجارة الجديد ( 1 )
ويجوز لقاضي التفليسة اعتبار الدين متنازعا فيه 0 ولو لم تقدم بشأنه أية منازعة 0 ويفصل القاضي المذكور في الديون المتنازع فيها 0 خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ انقضاء ميعاد المنازعة 0 ويخطر قلم كتاب المحكمة ذوي الشأن بميعاد الجلسة قبل انعقادها بثلاثة أيام علي الأقل ( م 655 / 1،2 ت) ( 2 )
وقد قضي بأن ( تقدير مدي جدية المنازعة في الدين المرفوع بشأن دعوى الإفلاس وحالة الوقوف عن الدفع 0 وعلي ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – هو من المسائل التي يترك الفصل فيها لمحكمة الموضوع بلا معقب عليها متي أقامت قضائها علي أسباب سائغة تكفي لحمله )
الطعن رقم 75 لسنة 46 ق جلسة 19 / 10 / 1979 ( 3 )
القبول المؤقت :-
يجوز للمحكمة قبل الفصل في الطعن المقدم في قرار قاضي التفليسة بشأن قبول أو رفض أحد الديون أن تأمر بقبول الدين مؤقتا بمبلغ تقدره المحكمة 0 كما يجوز قبول الدين مؤقتا إذا كان الطعن علي الدين متعلقا بتأميناته ولكن قبول الدين مؤقت كدين

1-أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د / فايز نعيم ص 241
2 – القانون التجاري الجديد د / حمد الله محمد حمد الله ص 307 
3 – المستحدث في القضاء التجاري المستشار / معوض عبد التواب ص 111

( 30 )
عادي ولا يتمتع بتأميناته إلا إذا فصلت المحكمة في الطعن المقدم فيها 0 أما إذا كانت المعارضة في الدين مبنية علي ارتكاب فعل معاقب عليه جنائيا كتزوير سند الدين فلا يجوز قبول الدين ولو مؤقتا ( 1 )
وعندما ترفع المناقضة أمام المحكمة المختصة 0 فإنه يكون لمحكمة شهر الإفلاس حتى ولو كانت المناقضة أمام محكمة أخري أن تقرر وقف إجراءات التفليسة إلي أن يفصل في المناقضة بحكم نهائي وبصفة خاصة عندما يكون الدين محل النزاع كبير الأهمية (2) إلي الدرجة التي يتوقف علي الفصل في المنازعة في هذا الدين 0 تحديد معالم التفليسة 0 في أصولها وخصومها (3).
ونقض المحكمة بقبول الدين مؤقتا 0 إذا قدرت أن المناقضة غير مجدية 0 وحتى الراجح رفضها 0 أو أن المناقضة لا تتعلق بصحة الدين وإنما بمقداره 0 
ومتي تم قبول الدين مؤقتا فإن الدائن لا يشترك في التوزيعات التي قد تتم 0 ويجب علي أمين التفليسة أن يحتفظ له بنصيبه فيها حتى يصدر حكم نهائي في المناقضة 0 أما إذا رفضت المحكمة القبول المؤقت للدين فلا يجوز للدائن الاشتراك في إجراءات الإفلاس حتى تفصل المحكمة في موضوع دينه بالقبول 0 ويجب الاحتفاظ بحصة في مقابله الديون التي رفعت بشأنها مناقضات ولم يصدر بقبولها حكم قطعي(4) 
ولا يترتب علي المنازعة وقف تنفيذ التوزيعات التي أمر بها قاضي التفليسة ومع ذلك يجوز للدائنين المذكورين الاشتراك في التوزيعات الجديدة بالمبالغ التي

1- أحكام قانون التجارة الجديد د / فايز نعم ص 242 – 243 0 
2 – القانون التجاري الجديد د / حمد الله محمد حمد الله ص 308 
3 – أحكام الإفلاس د / حسنين الماحى ص 289 
4 – القانون التجاري الجديد د / حمد الله محمد ص 308 
( 31 ) 
يقدرها قاضي التفليسة تقديرا مؤقتا 0 وتحفظ لهم حصصهم إلي حين الفصل في المنازعة 0 وإذا ثبتت ديونهم بعد ذلك فلا يجوز لهم المطالبة بحصص في التوزيعات التي تمت 0 وإنما يجوز لهم أن يأخذوا من المبالغ الباقية دون توزيع أنصبة ديونهم التي كانت تؤول إليهم لو أنهم اشتركوا في التوزيعات السابقة ( م 657 / 1 – 3ت ) (1)
ثالثا : الدين المرفوض نهائيا :-
إذا ثبت من التحقيق رفض الدين نهائيا ، فلا يشترك الدائن في التفليسة ويخرج عنها ولا يقتسم مع الدائنين المقبولة ديونهم 0 أموال المفلس قسمة الغرماء 0
ولكن فيما يتعلق بالدائن المرفوض دينه ، بعلاقته مع المفلس تكون العبرة بسبب الرفض فإن كان مبنيا علي البطلان .كان للمحكوم عليه حق الرجوع علي المفلس بعد انتهاء التفليسة 0
أما إذا كان الرفض مبنيا علي سبب آخر مؤثر في وجود الدين ذاته قبل المفلس 0 كانقضاء الدين بالوفاء أو بسبب عيب من عيوب الإدارة أو غير ذلك فلا سبيل للرجوع 0 (2) 





1 – المرحع السابق ص 309 0 
2 – القانون التجاري د / أحمد محمد محرز ص 511 0 

( 32 ) 


المبحث الثالث:-

الحقوق آلتي يحتج بها في مواجهة جماعة الدائنين:
قد تعترض أمين التفليسة وهو يقوم بحشد أموال المفلس وادارتها جملة من الصعاب تتطلب منه جهدا ويقظة.
وقد يكون التاجر المفلس مرتبطا مع غيره بعقود صحيحة لم يتم تنفيذها فيسعى المتعاقدون معه عند شهر إفلاسه إلى التخلص منها يطلب فسقها . فهل يترتب على الإفلاس فسخ العقود المتبادلة وقد يحدث أن ترفع على التفليسة عدة دعاوى استرداد من أشخاص يدعون ملكية بعض الأموال .ونظرا لأهمية هذا البحث .
فسوف نتعرض في هذا المبحث آلي هذه الحقوق ولذلك من خلال المطالب آلاتية :-
1- فسخ العقود المتبادلة بين الجانبين .
2- حق الاسترداد.
3- قفل التفليسة لعدم كفاية أموالها

----------


## safia

من فضلك اين تكملة هذا البحث و شكرا على المجهود

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------

